
Steve Jobs and Bill Gates discuss desktop vs. web apps and mobile devices (excellent arguments and ideas!) - nickb
http://d5.allthingsd.com/20070531/video-steve-jobs-and-bill-gates-together-part-3-of-7/
======
davidw
Wow... Steve Jobs is just an order of magnitude better than Bill as a speaker.

~~~
comatose_kid
Yeah. But I was as impressed with Bill's humility, especially when he said he
wished he had Steve's sense of taste.

------
sethjohn
Anybody know how to hack the Brightcove video (rss feed) onto my iPod
(preferably just the sound!)?

~~~
nickb
What OS do you use? Under a Mac OS, I went to this temp folder:
/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/ and I copied the "FlashTmp0" file
that was created there and renamed it as a flv (flash video file). I then used
Quicktime and Perian plug-in to play flv file. The video from Brightcove is
actually h.263 video (not h.264) so you will have to resave it as iPod
compatible.

Anyway... maybe someone can help you if you don't have a Mac.

~~~
sethjohn
I'll give it a try. Thanks.

